# Hull bottom damage



## BigTerp (Jun 23, 2014)

So you all probably remember my imploded foot from a few weeks ago  Finally got all my parts in and everything back together yesterday. Planning on taking it out this evening to test the new foot, new liner and stainless impeller. While in the process of destorying my foot on a rock, the rock also smacked the bottom of my boat. Was curious what you guys thought about the damage. Nothing bad by any means, but wondering if it'll effect performance and if I need to try and "fix" any of it?

Here is the spot in question. Right on the port side of my center strake and drain hole.






Here is another view. You can see the spot in question in the background. Not the best picture, but only other one I have post damage.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 23, 2014)

That will probably affect the performance, it's going to create turbulent water ahead of the shoe. Try running it and see what it does. If you can get to it, you can take a 2x4 and big hammer and work it out. Do it slow and evenly and check your progress with each hit, try not to make dimples. You can use body filler if you can't get to it.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 23, 2014)

I had a dent in one of my ribs that was about that long and I ended up cutting a foot long piece of 1/4"x2x2" angle amd a four foot piece of sucker rod and beat that sucker back straight. It worked like a champ. Had to beat it like I meant it though!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ditto what Mr. Hogan said. I'd also use a floor jack to hold a chunk of 2 x 6 up to the floor as a backer while you drive the dent out from above. Shouldn't be too big of a deal.

From the look of the rest of it, you might want to look into at least a 1/4" sheet of UHMW to help it slide over the rough stuff. Some day I plan on doing it to mine.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all. 

The damage looks alot worse in the picture than what it actually is. Was checking it out last night. It's not "dented in" very far at all. And the rock actually smoothed out the weld bead that runs along the length of the bottom of the hull and transom making that spot much smoother for water flow than the rest of the bottom (if that makes sense). I can get to it, just need to remove a few solid rivets that are holding an aluminum "shelve" in place which I put my gas tank on. Doable, just would be a PITA!! Not sure how much it's worth it to tear all that apart to pound the dent out.

FWIW, I ran it last night with the new foot, liner and stainless impeller. Hole shot was MUCH improved but I lost about 1 mph on the top end. Not sure if that's from the stainless impeller or the new hull damage?


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356807#p356807 said:


> Ranchero50 » Yesterday, 7:21 pm[/url]"]
> From the look of the rest of it, you might want to look into at least a 1/4" sheet of UHMW to help it slide over the rough stuff. Some day I plan on doing it to mine.



I'm VERY intersted in doing this. How would you attach it to the bottom of the hull? How would you deal with the strakes on the bottom? I'd guess you'd want to "flare" on the fore end of the sheet to keep it from pushing water?


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 24, 2014)

Actually, while looking back through some pictures of when I first got my boat, I think I can get to the dent without having to remove any solid rivets. Should be able to remove my gas tank shelve by just drilling out a few blind rivets. If that's the case it'll make life much easier and I'll definitely try and smooth out the damage I did. 











I have a floor jack and will use Ranchero's idea of jacking up a piece of 2x4 to ensure I don't over pound out the dents. But what should I attack the dents with from inside the hull? Another piece of 2x4? Some angle? Am I whacking the crap out of it, or should I be taking it a little bit easier?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 24, 2014)

I used a 12" piece of 1/4" thick angle and used the corner to push the dent out of my rib. The sucker rod was placed in tge middle of the inside of the angle and I whacked the hell out of it until the dent was straight again. Use the jack and wood block underneath to back it if you want. I would be careful not to separate or crack the weld though.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356891#p356891 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]I used a 12" piece of 1/4" thick angle and used the corner to push the dent out of my rib. The sucker rod was placed in tge middle of the inside of the angle and I whacked the hell out of it until the dent was straight again. Use the jack and wood block underneath to back it if you want. I would be careful not to separate or crack the weld though.



Thanks!!

What are you calling a sucker rod?

Yeah, I'll have to take it easy since it's right at the weld. My buddy can weld aluminum though if I get to aggressive. :shock:


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 24, 2014)

Sucker rod is what is used in the oilfield on pump jacks. What I have is about 3/4" diameter and 48" long with both ends rounded from using it for different things. I even tamp fence posts with it. 
It will allow you to get a full swing with your sledge hammer instead of trying to chop at it down between your transom and rear bench or whatever you have.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 24, 2014)

When I knocked out a few on mine, I used a 2x4 about 18 inches long with a 3lb hammer. Also used a sledgehammer, just held it up over the end of the 2x4 and let gravity work with a little down force. 

Mine took some solid blows to get them out, but it is .100 guage. They were in about the same spot.

Start with a light whack and adjust from there. Check your progress with each swing, so you don't over do it.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks again!!

I plan to head out to fish this Saturday. Won't have the opportunity to work on the dent(s) (yes, I have another smaller one to the right of the drain hole) until Friday evening. Will most likely wait until after we fish incase I bust a weld. Looking more at this I'm sure it'll help the water flow back to the foot if I get everything even/smoothed back out.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 25, 2014)

Got the chance to work on it a bit last night. The dent is in such an awkard spot. I tried to work it out, but it just wasn't worth it. Put everything back together and used a grinder and flap wheel to gently smooth out the roughness on the outside of the hull around the dent. Hopefully that helps keep the water clean. Going to just leave it as is. I'm sure I'll be finding more rocks, especially this summer :x 

If I do decide to use some sort of bondo/body filler, what do you guys reccommend I use?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356883#p356883 said:


> BigTerp » Yesterday, 10:19[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356807#p356807 said:
> ...




I was going to weld some 1" x 1/2" plates to the sides of the hull and just bolt it side to side and let the bottom float over the strakes. Then do something similar for 3-6" up the sides. Most goops won't hold UHMW for long so it has to be mechanically fastened. I was going to leave the rear open and have the front above water so it can vent the trapped water out the back on launch. Still just an idea I want to pursue.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356999#p356999 said:


> BigTerp » 25 Jun 2014, 07:13[/url]"]Got the chance to work on it a bit last night. The dent is in such an awkard spot. I tried to work it out, but it just wasn't worth it. Put everything back together and used a grinder and flap wheel to gently smooth out the roughness on the outside of the hull around the dent. Hopefully that helps keep the water clean. Going to just leave it as is. I'm sure I'll be finding more rocks, especially this summer :x
> 
> If I do decide to use some sort of bondo/body filler, what do you guys reccommend I use?



I ordered what I use from O'Reilly's, I don't remember the brand but I'll check when I get home. It has aluminum in it and dries a grayish color, so it doesn't show as much, of course mine is bare aluminum.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357058#p357058 said:


> dhoganjr » Today, 3:17 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356999#p356999 said:
> ...



Thanks!! Let me know if you would. I'm not really concerenced about the look of it, especially being that it's on the bottom of the boat.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 26, 2014)

This is what I bought Evercoat Metal 2 Metal #100889 

https://www.evercoat.com/productDetail.aspx?pID=37


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357124#p357124 said:


> dhoganjr » Today, 12:07 am[/url]"]This is what I bought Evercoat Metal 2 Metal #100889
> 
> https://www.evercoat.com/productDetail.aspx?pID=37



Thanks!!

How is this stuff to work with? Similar to JB Weld? Wondering if I'll be able to use it on the bottom of my hull without having to flip my boat over.

Fishing on Saturday. So we'll see how she runs. I think I was getting a bit extra splash from the foot right were that dent is when I had it out the other day. Kind of makes sense that the water would be channeled a bit more "up" towards the foot/pump in that area creating some extra splash. If I notice anything else that's going to bother me, I'll probably give that Metal 2 Metal stuff a try.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 26, 2014)

It works similar to bondo body filler. Rough sand, then mix and apply. It is thick and cures pretty fast. It doesn't sag, you can apply it while it is on the trailer. 

It is probably letting a little bit of water go over the lip, which then makes the bend on the pump and shoots back at the transom. 

Unfortunately that is the area that will get the most dents because it is the lowest point of the hull while you're on plane and it is the most critical area.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks!!

So you've used this Metal 2 Metal on the bottom of your hull with good results? I'll double check on Saturday, but I'm pretty sure what you described is happening with the extra splash. I'd like to use this stuff if it'll hold up. Not so much to rock strikes, but just general wear and tear.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 26, 2014)

I have it sitting on the shelf right now. I used the bondo aluminum metal filler before and it has been on there for 6 years. I could not find the bondo so I bought this. Its the same process so I expect it to work just as well.


----------

